# Baratza Grinders Price Increase from Jan 2013



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We received confirmation of Baratza price increase from Jan 2013 on Encore and Viruoso Precisio. Although there isn't any confirmed percentages but rumors are around 3%.









Although the Encore is arriving on 20th Dec we won't be able to ship them until 1st week of Jan 2013. To honour all our pre-order customers the chance to buy at 2012 prices we are requesting everyone to place orders now for Encore and Precisio.

http://coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Baratza%20Encore%20Coffee%20Grinder

Email us on: [email protected]


----------

